# Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?



## linsensuppenmann (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin beruflich leider immer ständig unterwegs und habe mir schon so oft vorgenommen endlich den Fischereischein zu machen. Aber leider musste ich mich vom Unterricht abmelden, da ich es einfach nicht hinbekomme mehrere Wochen hintereinander weg an solchen Kursen teilzunehmen.

Die schönste Lösung wäre, wenn man das in einem Urlaub absolvieren könnte. Kennt jemand evtl. einen entsprechenden Anbieter irgendwo, wo es schön ist, der solche Lehrgänge durchführt und wo man die Prüfung machen kann?

Grüße!


----------



## Winki (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*

Ich weiß nicht wo du Wohnst, aber in Grevenbroich / Neuss kannst du in ca. 3 Wochen den Kurs machen und die Prüfung ablegen.

Mach ich auch gerade.

Am 05.06. hatte ich die erste Kursstunde , am 23.06. ist die Prüfung. Kurs ist Mittwochs + Donnerstags 1x Samstags

Es gibt 3 mal im Jahr die Möglichkeit die Prüfung dort zu machen.

Gruß

Winki


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*

Das wird kaum klappen da die Prüfung in den meisten Fällen reine Gemeindesache ist, die Gemeinde setzt die Termine fest und nur dan kann man die Prüfung ablegen


----------



## Winki (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*

Ist bei mir aber auch kein Problem, ich komm aus Mönchengladbach und habe mir von unserer unteren Fischereibehörde eine Sondergenehmigung ausstellen lassen. Die kosten 10,00 EUR. Mit dieser Genehmigung bin ich befugt, die Prüfung in einer anderen Gemeinde abzulegen.


----------



## Winki (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*

Achtung Nachtrag !! Ich habe dich wohl falsch verstanden.

Natürlich kannst du nicht einfach so , wann du magst zum Kurs und zur Prüfung gehen.

Es gibt 3 vorgeschriebe Prüfungstermine im Jahr und kurz davor starten die Lehrgänge. An die vorgegebenen Termine muss man sich schon halten, aber wenn man sich 3 Wochen Urlaub nimmt bzw. die Tage freihält, dann ist das wohl zu schaffen.

Voraussetzung dafür, dass man in einer anderen Gemeinde die Prüfung ablegen kann ist jedoch ( zumindest in NRW) die Sondergenehmigung der eigenen unteren Fischereibehörde.|bigeyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*

Vll. habe ich es überlesen .. aber in welchem Bundesland wohnst du denn?
Eine zutreffende Antwort ist nur möglich, wenn man das Bundesland, in dem du wohnst, kennt, da die Vorschriften landesabhängig sind.


----------



## Winki (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*

Ich lebe in NRW. ( Du weißt schon..Borussia Mönchengladbach ) :vik:


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*



Winki schrieb:


> Ich lebe in NRW. ( Du weißt schon..Borussia Mönchengladbach ) :vik:


 

Ich denke mal das Toni den TE meinte und nicht dich...:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Toni den TE meinte und nicht dich...:m


 
so ist es


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*



Winki schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt 3 vorgeschriebe Prüfungstermine im Jahr und kurz davor starten die Lehrgänge. An die vorgegebenen Termine muss man sich schon halten, aber wenn man sich 3 Wochen Urlaub nimmt bzw. die Tage freihält, dann ist das wohl zu schaffen.
> 
> Voraussetzung dafür, dass man in einer anderen Gemeinde die Prüfung ablegen kann ist jedoch ( zumindest in NRW) die Sondergenehmigung der eigenen unteren Fischereibehörde.|bigeyes




Nein, die NRWler Unteren Fischereibehörden sind verpflichtet die Prüfung min 1x im Jahr abzunehmen, das man die 3 ablegen darf ist schon fast Luxus, in Leverkusen, Gladbach und Köln gibt es die 2x im Jahr.

Die Sondergenehmigung ist dafür Voraussetzung das man in einer anderen Gemeinde die Prüfung machen darf, aber den Schein kriegt man nur bei der eigenen


----------



## wuerstchen (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*

Hallo,

der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber egal.

Ich denke, dass nicht danach gefragt wurde, ob man den Fischereischein in seinem Urlaub an seinem Wohnort machen kann, sondern ob es irgendwo derartige Angebote gibt, wo man gleichzeitig Urlaub machen kann. Also der Ort ist wurscht!

cu


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*



wuerstchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber egal.
> 
> ...



So Wurst ist das nicht  da machen die Behörden nicht mit.


----------



## Sargblei (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*

Aber die Kurse kannste dir doch eigentlich sparen.
Meldest dich für die Prüfung an , und lernst nebenbei zuhause.


----------



## TeeDub (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*

Kann mir spontan jemand sagen, wann im Frühjahr üblicherweise die Prüfung in Mönchengladbach ist!?


----------



## Nemo 1957 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Lehrgang und Fischereiprüfung im Urlaub?*

Mache selbst gerade Lehrgang in Mönchengladbach Prüfung ist am 16.03.2009 aber vorherige anmeldung Notwendig wird höchste Zeit. Gruß Jutta


----------

